# فيلم وثائيقي رائع جدا سد هوفر (لا يفوتكم)



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

فيلم وثائيقي رائع جدا سد هوفر (لا يفوتكم),, منقول








سد هوفر يقع في" الولايات المتحدة " يحتل المرتبة السابعة لروائع البناء في العالم أجمع الكثيرون على القول بأنه يستحيل إقامة سد هناك لأنه لن يصمد، لأن قوة الطبيعة ستزيله من هناك عاجلا أم آجلا.

اختر سيرفر واحد للتحميل ، اللي يعجبك اكثر 

mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?ozzyqj23yjj


Rapidshare
http://rapidshare.com/files/381506919/MyEgy.CoM.Sad.Hoover.4.2010.Mr.DraCoLa.rmvb


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## mbakir88 (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتر اخي الكريم 
وتسلم ايدك


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> شكرا كتر اخي الكريم
> وتسلم ايدك


 
You're welcome


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


 
You're welcome


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (21 مايو 2010)

شــكرا جزيلاً...


----------



## m66666677 (21 مايو 2010)

Eng.M.Naser قال:


> شــكرا جزيلاً...



You're welcome


----------



## el-saqrawy (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m66666677 (21 مايو 2010)

el-saqrawy قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء[/QUOTE
> 
> You're welcome


----------



## "الوافي" (21 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمددنيا (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## m66666677 (22 مايو 2010)

You're welcome my brothers and sisters


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (22 مايو 2010)

بجد تستاهل كل خير على مجهوداتك


----------



## civil_eng1184 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (2 يونيو 2010)

انا بنزله دلوقتى وان شاء الله يكون مفيد


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

محمد كمال عبدالله قال:


> انا بنزله دلوقتى وان شاء الله يكون مفيد



:20:

Enjoy


----------



## engineer ghaly (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (10 يونيو 2010)

*شــكرا جزيلاً...*​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

You're welcome my brothers and sisters


----------



## محمود خير الدين (16 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## محمود خير الدين (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود خير الدين (16 يوليو 2010)

نرجوا المزيد


----------



## محمود خير الدين (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## محمود خير الدين (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## hawkar1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## احمد محمد الصاوي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الجهد الرائع المبذول لا يقدر بكلمة شكر


----------



## امل عباس حسن (2 أكتوبر 2010)

معليش لاني خريجه جديده ولم اشارك مشاركات فعاله


----------



## almass (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا اول فيلم وثائقي سوف احمّله من النت والسبب انه على موقع "ميديا فير" الـــــــــــــــــــرائـــــــــــــــــــع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

خارق للعادة ورائع
شكرا


----------



## eng.sherif mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## shuaa said (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
فلم رائع طوله51 دقيقه تقريبا


----------



## hydraubaggi09 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكرك من قلوبنا وفى ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله... تقبل احترامى وتحياتى


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر ملحم (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you all for your responses


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*اريد منكم برنامج يا امل الامة*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء واقول انا جديد في المنتدى واريد منكم برنامجي السوركادوالوتر كاد(sewercad&watercad) وياريت ترسلهم على رابط الميديا ولكم مني جميعا خالص الشكر وجزاكم اللة الف الف خير واجدها فرصة لاهنئكم بسنة هجرية جديدة واقول تقبل اللة منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## nabiyan (11 ديسمبر 2010)

يا من اسمه دواء وطاعته شفاء ودكره غني ارحم من راس ماله الرجاء وسلآحه البكاء يا سبا غ النعم يا دفع النقم يا نور المستوحشين في الطاماء شفيها يا رحمان يارحيم بحق ال المصطفي الميامين.


----------



## ابن البلد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك سلسلة برامج اسمها مشاريع عملاقة
مثل جسر المالاو ومحطة قطار برلين وسد هوفر وغيرهم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil87 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 

واصلوا في نثر الروائع لنتعلم ولنرتقي بعالمنا العربي الي القمة .


----------



## almass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

عبدالباسط المكرسي قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء واقول انا جديد في المنتدى واريد منكم برنامجي السوركادوالوتر كاد(sewercad&watercad) وياريت ترسلهم على رابط الميديا ولكم مني جميعا خالص الشكر وجزاكم اللة الف الف خير واجدها فرصة لاهنئكم بسنة هجرية جديدة واقول تقبل اللة منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال



هذا لينك water cad v8 على ميديا فير
http://www.mediafire.com/?v15mjyyhzbt

وهذا لينك اخر على الفورشير للفيجن 6.5 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170133.html

SewerCAD
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156046.html?highlight=SewerCAD​

وجرب اعمل بحث على المنتدى سوف تلاقي العديد من الروابط لتحميل البرنامجين وكذللك ملفات تعليمية كتب وفيديو

بالتوفيق


----------



## فور ام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وندعو لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل انشاء الله


----------



## يمن اعمار (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد اغى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هده الافلام الوثائقية القيمة جدا بالنسبة للمهندسين


----------



## عمرو ادريانو (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله واثابكم جميعا يا اخوانى وجعلكم ممن يتعلم العلم ويعلمه


----------



## راس المعزة (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك ...


----------



## civil.thamer (29 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله مااشااء الله 


رووعه 

الف الف شكــر


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## asd_eng (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (2 مايو 2011)

شكر جدا ومعلومات مفيدة


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا مشاهدة ممتعة


----------



## m66666677 (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (2 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله ... اليوم شاهدت الفيلم عن هذا السد على إحدى القنوات الفضائية اللبنانية وكان رائعا حقا....


----------



## beginner engineer (2 مايو 2011)

shokran gadddddddddddnnnnnn


----------



## arch_hamada (3 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و نفعك بعملك و نفع بك*


----------



## haytham.a.e (3 مايو 2011)

شكراا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mdsayed (3 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## m66666677 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا لردكم


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
وبانتظار القادم


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (7 مايو 2011)

جاري التحميل ومشاهدته والتعليق اذا وجد 

شكرا لك يا باشا مهندس


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed sh.ahmed (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اسال الله لكل من يساهم في رفع المستوى العلمي للمهندسين العرب اسال الله له التوفيق من كل قلبي ..
( ومن يعمل مثقالة ذرة خيرا يره)

م-احمد الربيعي


----------



## saadakh (19 مايو 2011)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## غسان الفهد (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Jonas (7 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## alihouhou (7 يوليو 2011)

*شــكرا جزيلاً...*​


----------



## سليمان السهو (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## سليمان السهو (8 يوليو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## AMMAK (28 يوليو 2011)

يسلمن


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة القيمة و أسأل الله استجابة دعائك ....................


----------



## تاليه (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ابو مالك الجبوري (18 أغسطس 2011)

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## ابو مالك الجبوري (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pinar (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ............


----------



## el-shitany (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرررررر


----------



## oussama alburbandi (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود هندسه (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله ينور عليك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم لايادى


----------



## genius2020 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng -abdo (1 نوفمبر 2011)

يجزيك الله خيرا . اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks*_​


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اثير عبد الحمزة (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا الفيديو


----------



## jassim alfahad (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## modi_ibra (10 يناير 2012)

_*تسلم ايدك*_


----------



## modi_ibra (10 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## eng-sharif (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## bboumediene (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilengo123 (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الفارس (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## adelaboaziza (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohnds aliraqi (28 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم .................*
*اني اخوك almohnds aliraqi مشكور على هذا الجهد المبذول ونسال الله الموفقية لنا ولكم *
*وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير *​


----------



## almohnds aliraqi (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وتقبل مروري 
اخوك
almohnds aliraqi​


----------



## M.rt (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (2 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## الغريب2007 (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## alkumzary (4 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع جاري التحميل


----------



## علي حميد عياش (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## 220 فولت (18 مارس 2013)

على ميديا فير الملف محذوف
وعلى رابيد شير الرابط لا يعمل
شكرا


----------



## genius2020 (18 مارس 2013)

اتفضل يهندسه رابط الفيلم على اليوتيوب وحمله من هناك هلى برنامج دونلود مانجر

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8zQo-588yw


----------



## مهندس ميدو قنجار (4 مايو 2013)

هذة أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع الرائع جدا


----------



## أبو عبدالله الليبي (24 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم .. 
يا حبذا لو تراجع الروابط القديمة لأنها لم تعد تعمل


----------

